# CSSource advance setting video problem



## senix123 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi guyz, i don't know if you have experienced this on counter - strike source if you play, but the video settings in the options shading shadow and stuff keeps changing back to low but it recommeneds high for my graphic card, i got a Geforce XFX 7900 gt ddr3 256 with a updated nvidia driver and direct x 9. When i change it in the game it stays, but after i restart source and check the video settings the shadow and stuff goes back to low for some reason. I really need help can someone tell me what's wrong with =/ thanks alot


----------



## senix123 (Sep 16, 2006)

maxplayers set to 32
Heap: 256.00 Mb
Parsed 359 text messages
execing config.cfg
1 CPU, Frequency: 3.2 Ghz, Features: AuthenticAMD SSE SSE2 MMX 3DNow RDTSC CMOV FCMOV
execing valve.rc
cpu speed 3249 MHz AMD
2047 MB of system RAM
cpu speed 3249 MHz AMD
2047 MB of system RAM
couldn't exec userconfig.cfg
Host_WriteConfiguration: Wrote cfg/config.cfg
cpu speed 3249 MHz AMD
2047 MB of system RAM
Not playing a local game.
Bad convar found in dxsupport - mat_dxlevel
Changing resolutions from (1280, 1024) -> (1280, 1024)
Unable to remove d:\program files\steam\steamapps\zhu_senix\counter-strike source\cstrike\textwindow_temp.html!
Not playing a local game.
couldn't exec userconfig.cfg
Host_WriteConfiguration: Wrote cfg/config.cfg
Changing resolutions from (1280, 1024) -> (1280, 1024)
Unable to remove d:\program files\steam\steamapps\zhu_senix\counter-strike source\cstrike\textwindow_temp.html!


----------



## senix123 (Sep 16, 2006)

Bad convar found in dxsupport - mat_dxlevel
Changing resolutions from (1280, 1024) -> (1280, 1024)
Unable to remove d:\program files\steam\steamapps\zhu_senix\counter-strike source\cstrike\textwindow_temp.html!
Not playing a local game

If you read carefully it says Bad convar found in dxsupport - mat_dxlevel does that mean i need to install my dx 9 again or something? but i already did .... could it be something wrong with my graphic card? it runs battle field 2 and stuff perfectly and no changing with the video settings it's just source that's doing it ........


----------

